# 9 month old V male won't go out any more



## ksenija (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm woried, asking for help. I hope this is just a fase but any advice is more than welcome. Few days now I can't get Iggy to go outside of building. At first he would panicly pulling to go back, but now he won't even leave apartment. I was thinking what may be the cause and I can think of one incident from last week- we were in park where we don't go so often and suddenly he was acting like he has lost, like he don't see me and just ran in a way of our home. He was in a street while I was running after him. He was scared but acting like he don't recognise me or my voice. He turned of from street in direction of another park, and then I managed to run in front of him and he finally followed my lead. Once we got into the park he get to normal and I was able to put him on the leash. Both of us were very scared in that incident, but next day we went normaly in our usual park. Nothing strange happend. And day after that this problem arised. He always was scared of loud kids, and now is lovely weather and kids are everywhere, but he has never acted like this before. Weather has changed drasticly in just two weeks. Now is spring and 15 days ago we were enjoying ourselves in deep snow in our park ( he loved it so much). I can't think any other big change. What should I do? (sorry my english)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Vizsla may be going through a fear stage in life. They happen as they grow from puppy to dog.
I would suggest do not treat the dog like a baby. Can you get out into the woods on trails away from people and children?
Do walks on leash there for a few weeks and let him enjoy the spring in the country.

Dogs feel your fear. Be the dog's leader and be confident. Let your dog know that he is safe with you.

From 4 1/2 years ago how we worked on our female's fear of children.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/fear-of-toddlers-overcome.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/raina-and-jada-super-dog-training.html

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## ksenija (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you redbirddog. Knowing that this is a stage is good thing. Just to make situation more clear: Iggy is living in a city and for another few months I will not be able to take him out of it. Just long walks and running in parks ( if I manege to get him out of apartment, of course). He is loved and I pay him attention, but not treated like a baby and he is good with kids in apartment ( two and a half year old boy is almost every day with him). He is scared outside when he hear "loud kids playing" sound -from school for example. But until now he would just came near me. 
Now is a time to go out and I just don't know what to do. If I force him I think it will be just worst. Maybe I'll leave it for evening to try. Or should I try more often?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

ksenija,

Are there "dog day care centers" in your city? Where in the world are you? Try and get out into the country when you can.

He needs to have some "fun" in the country. He is a hunting dog, as you know, and you'll have to find a way to channel that energy towards some purpose.



> Now is a time to go out and I just don't know what to do. If I force him I think it will be just worst. Maybe I'll leave it for evening to try. Or should I try more often?


That you will have to figure out, but forcing a dog through a fear stage is not what I would do. I'd let him just relax in his "den". Find something fun the two of you can do before you go out.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html


RBD


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

These dogs in particular do get fearful more than any other dog I've ever had and be careful around strangers & kids, some do fear bite I'm told by our vet. 

Earlier this week we had a low battery on one of our smoke detectors & when we installed a new one every one in the house shrieked for about 25 seconds (they are all connected electronically). Our male, who is very confident, an alpha dog and has NEVER shown any sign of fear - started shaking uncontrollably and was upset even hours later. A good night's sleep snapped him out of it.

If the fear continues some people swear by these thundershirts - I've never tried them but some say they work. http://www.thundershirt.com/?utm_source=bing+yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=adcenter

You could also try to let your dogs "nose" take over and pull him out of his fear. Take a whole bag of his favorite treats & some cheese out with you. Give him small bites along the way - always holding a piece in your hand so he has the anticipation of his next bite. The nose might take over the fear that his brain feels and snap him out of it.

Good luck!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, if your dog has a friend, see if you can get that dogs owner to help you out - come over to your house to play inside for a short time & then venture outside together as a pack. 

Don't acknowledge your dogs fear either or they will pick up on your own fear/empathy. Don't be mean or cold, just ignore the unwanted beahavior & have calm energy.


----------



## ksenija (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Vizsla Baby! Treats and friend dog, I will go with that.


----------



## ksenija (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I just want to tell you what has happened on this issue. Iggy is better. We are going for walk/run two times a day, when there is least crowd in the neighborhood and usually that goes with out of problems, but loud kids are still problem- he is still showing fear.
What I tried to get him out and didn't work are treats, probably because he was never really hungry , and I didn't want to stress him more with cutting him food- so that didn't helped. Friendly person helped, like Vizsla Baby said, we went out few times as a pack, but he was still scared and even friend dog didn't help one time, but I wasn't able to repeat that every day. So, I tried next thing - to increase training in apartment. Obedience training which last longer, forcing him to stay focused on me all the time. I have impression that that was giving results slowly but steady(at first I was happy if he leave building just to pie and turn back inside again).. and here we are , some time now, going out with no fear but still carefully, trying to avoid what is stressful for him.
I hope this will not happen in the future (that was a huuuge problem!) and that he will be more and more confident. 
Thank you all for your help once again!


----------

